# Photos of our Girl Mattie in B&W. [Image Heavy]



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a few shots, well maybe more than a few :doh: of our girl Matilda or as we call her Mattie that I have taken this year… 

Thank you for looking and hope you enjoy them...


#1 Mattie...









#2 Mattie...









#3 Mattie...









#4 Mattie, the paper shredder...









#5 Mattie...









#6 Mattie...









#7 Mattie...









#8 Mattie...









#9 Mattie...









#10 Mattie...









#11 Mattie...









#12 Mattie...









#13 Mattie...









#14 Mattie...









#15 Mattie...









#16 Mattie...









#17.. Mattie & Maesie doing the greeting when someone comes home...









#18 Mattie...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I absolutely love the undercover shots! It looks like a magazine add.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE these photos! My personal favs are 2, 8, 12, and 15.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stunning photos of your beautiful girl, I love B & W photos.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I really like the sepia-toned ones. And the first one of her under the covers is my favorite.


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these. Beautiful photos. She is such an expressive girl. Paper shredder photo is my favorite.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wally your images continue to amaze me...I think you've caught every golden emotion but one...the head tilt. I always look forward to enjoying your pictures and I think these are amoung some of the best B&W'S I've seen. Nice work!


Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

She is beyond beautiful and your photography skills...wow!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She has amazing eyes. Those are all beautiful pictures.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I really enjoy them ----- thanks for sharing


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow very nice. My favorite without a doubt is the last one. Beautiful Mattie looks to have a sassy side.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Mattie has character written all over her face. Wonderful photos. And love what you did with #2.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Beautiful photos!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful photos of your beautiful girl. She's gorgeous


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great set as always Wally.
Mattie is beautiful.
I really can't pick a favorite in this bunch! Well, maybe #4. No, wait, make it #8. No, wait...


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

They are all good - I cant pick.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely photos, thanks for sharing. I especially love numbers 8 and 12! Very sweet indeed


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

LJack said:


> I absolutely love the undercover shots! It looks like a magazine add.





Wendy427 said:


> I LOVE these photos! My personal favs are 2, 8, 12, and 15.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Stunning photos of your beautiful girl, I love B & W photos.





CStrong73 said:


> I really like the sepia-toned ones. And the first one of her under the covers is my favorite.





LeilaM said:


> Thanks for sharing these. Beautiful photos. She is such an expressive girl. Paper shredder photo is my favorite.





FeatherRiverSam said:


> Wally your images continue to amaze me...I think you've caught every golden emotion but one...the head tilt. I always look forward to enjoying your pictures and I think these are amoung some of the best B&W'S I've seen. Nice work!
> Pete





Bentleysmom said:


> She is beyond beautiful and your photography skills...wow!!





mylissyk said:


> She has amazing eyes. Those are all beautiful pictures.





love never dies said:


> I really enjoy them ----- thanks for sharing





AlanK said:


> Wow very nice. My favorite without a doubt is the last one. Beautiful Mattie looks to have a sassy side.





Waggily Tail said:


> Mattie has character written all over her face. Wonderful photos. And love what you did with #2.





CarolinaCasey said:


> Beautiful photos!!!





*Laura* said:


> Beautiful photos of your beautiful girl. She's gorgeous





Otter said:


> Great set as always Wally.
> Mattie is beautiful. I really can't pick a favorite in this bunch! Well, maybe #4. No, wait, make it #8. No, wait...





love never dies said:


> They are all good - I cant pick.





elly said:


> Lovely photos, thanks for sharing. I especially love numbers 8 and 12! Very sweet indeed


*Thank you everybody for your kind words and glad that you enjoyed them... *


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

Those black and whites are great. They'd make super greeting cards as well. Or a wonderful collage.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

raqinmex said:


> Those black and whites are great. They'd make super greeting cards as well. Or a wonderful collage.


Thanks, I'm glad you liked them... ...


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

I always love your photos, they are absolutely beautiful.
The following two are my favorites:

#8 Mattie...









#15 Mattie...


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

truely awesome photos! Jealous of your photography skills


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!! Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Discoverer said:


> I always love your photos, they are absolutely beautiful.
> The following two are my favorites:
> 
> #8 Mattie...
> ...


Thank you and glad you enjoyed them... :wave:



kjohnstone82 said:


> truely awesome photos! Jealous of your photography skills


Thanks, you are too kind, but how could I go wrong with such beautiful models... ... ...



Roushbabe said:


> Beautiful pictures!! Thanks for sharing them!!


Thank you for looking and commenting, very much appreciated..!!!.


----------

